# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام کنکور 92 و سهمیه

## The Godfather

*سلام دوستان
من پدرم آزاده و جانباز هست 
فکر میکنم سهمیه ای که انتخاب کردم اشتباه بوده و حالا میخوام ویرایش کنم
باید این گزینه ها رو چجوری پر کنم؟
1-داوطلب استفاده از سهمیه:
2-کد سهمیه:
3-ازگان سهمیه:
پ.ن:
این مسئله رو هم خاطرنشان کنم که من خودم موقع ثبت نام گزینه ها رو اینجوری پُر کردم:
آزادگان
شاهد
رزمندگان
و اتفاقا پرینتش رو هم دارم ولی الان رفتم رو سایت سنجش و اطلاعات رو که دیدم اینجوری بود:
شاهد
شاهد
رزمندگان!!!!!!!!!!
جریان این سایت سنجش چیه؟
باید همینجوری بزارمشون یا اینکه بنا به فرمایشاتی که شما دوستان میگید عوضشون کنم؟*

----------


## nazanin

سلام
سهمیه شما جزو سهمیه شاهد حساب میشه

----------


## The Godfather

دوستان دیگه هم اگر امکان داره نظر بدن

----------

